# klein vs ideal warranty



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

so, i was at the supply shop buying some new safety glasses. They are the cheapest. 

Well, i brought up to the counter guy i had a set of kleins that rusted, and a tip that broke on a screwdriver, when would the rep be in? he said he will save me trouble and i should just buy ideal. He told me klein has challenged every single warranty claim, and they deny it based on it was not used right or some bull ****. 

Now with the ideal warranty. He said its along the lines of no questions asked. just replace....


Just another reason to switch to ideal


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Got the same info from my supplier :thumbup: but i'm buying wiha or wera soon i'm really tired of babying my klein screwdrivers


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> so, i was at the supply shop buying some new safety glasses. They are the cheapest.
> 
> Well, i brought up to the counter guy i had a set of kleins that rusted, and a tip that broke on a screwdriver, when would the rep be in? he said he will save me trouble and i should just buy ideal. He told me klein has challenged every single warranty claim, and they deny it based on it was not used right or some bull ****.
> 
> ...


god i love ideal:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bduerler said:


> god i love ideal:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Easy, now. Aren't you exaggerating a bit?

Three 'double-thumbs-up-smiley-balls' would have been adequate. :whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ok, yall that use ideal screwdrivers... Do they REALLY last longer than klein? No BS please. I am beyond tired of my klein crap tools, but I just cant get used to the tips on wera screwdrivers - a lot of the time, the flat head does not fit into screw heads.

~Matt


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

I'll stick with klien.

You can return them if the handle end has no hit marks on it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

If you have a problem with Klein tools email them. You will find they will take care of you. Our rep here is pretty good. He has never declined to warranty a tool for me.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

I have never had a problem with a Klein warranty.........


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Being as one brand doesn't make all the tools that I prefer to use I will buy the best products from each respective brand. I have had issues with Klein warranting screwdrivers but after sending them back on my dime they did replace them. Ok and those are really the only tools I have returned broken for replacement other than Craftsman sockets.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> ok, yall that use ideal screwdrivers... Do they REALLY last longer than klein? No BS please. I am beyond tired of my klein crap tools, but I just cant get used to the tips on wera screwdrivers - a lot of the time, the flat head does not fit into screw heads.
> 
> ~Matt


yes i truly believe they do last longer i have been using them hard for 8 months now and they still look brand new the #2 phillips is holding up great also


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bduerler said:


> yes i truly believe they do last longer i have been using them hard for 8 months now and they still look brand new the #2 phillips is holding up great also


 
Klein makes basically two screwdrivers styles, the rubber handle and the Journeyman handle. Ideal makes several styles from the rubber handle to the cheap crap plastic looking one that looks like a 99 cent kids toy. 
You can't tell me they all have the same steel alloy blades. I like some 
Ideal tools but you can't buy by name brand only nowadays.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Klein makes basically two screwdrivers styles, the rubber handle and the Journeyman handle. Ideal makes several styles from the rubber handle to the cheap crap plastic looking one that looks like a 99 cent kids toy.
> You can't tell me they all have the same steel alloy blades. I like some
> Ideal tools but you can't buy by name brand only nowadays.


if you buy the ideals that look like the kleins like these they are better than anything klein puts out


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bduerler said:


> if you buy the ideals that look like the kleins like these they are better than anything klein puts out


 
Yup, you completely missed the point.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Yup, you completely missed the point.


look i have used klein before and no one down here warranties them, i would buy more wiha and witte and wera but no one sells them, ideal is the number one tool seller in my area plus i get 25% off all ideal tools so yes im a little stubborn when it comes to hand tool brands but so far out of all the tools i have used Ideal is 10x better than anything else i own every screwdriver that they make and i really haven't had any problems with them, the main problem with klein is they just didnt last as long as the used to. it seemed as if i was buying a new screwdriver every other month and new pliers every 6 months so i stopped buying klein cause one there quality is way down then when i started using them 5 years ago and two no one warranties them here


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bduerler said:


> look i have used klein before and no one down here warranties them, i would buy more wiha and witte and wera but no one sells them, ideal is the number one tool seller in my area plus i get 25% off all ideal tools so yes im a little stubborn when it comes to hand tool brands but so far out of all the tools i have used Ideal is 10x better than anything else i own every screwdriver that they make and i really haven't had any problems with them, the main problem with klein is they just didnt last as long as the used to. it seemed as if i was buying a new screwdriver every other month and new pliers every 6 months so i stopped buying klein cause one there quality is way down then when i started using them 5 years ago and two no one warranties them here


 
I am just saying you can't buy only on name brand you have to buy the tools you like the best for what ever the reason. I was partial to Klein for more than 20 years, that was what was available where I bought my tools. 

My new favorite linemans are Ideal by far, most of my screwdrivers for the last year or so have been German/Swedish stuff, I like some Craftsman and some other brands. To get the best tools you need a mixed bag is all I was getting at.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> I am just saying you can't buy only on name brand you have to buy the tools you like the best for what ever the reason. I was partial to Klein for more than 20 years, that was what was available where I bought my tools.
> 
> My new favorite linemans are Ideal by far, most of my screwdrivers for the last year or so have been German/Swedish stuff, I like some Craftsman and some other brands. To get the best tools you need a mixed bag is all I was getting at.


oooo ok im sorry i didnt fully understand you.well randomkiller im off to class but seeing that you were a Marine, Thank you, Sir; Lesson learned. my dad is a Chief Petty Officer with the U.S. Navy that has served two tours in Iraq, thank you for your service randomkiller


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bduerler said:


> oooo ok im sorry i didnt fully understand you.well randomkiller im off to class but seeing that you were a Marine, Thank you, Sir; Lesson learned. my dad is a Chief Petty Officer with the U.S. Navy that has served two tours in Iraq, thank you for your service randomkiller


You're welcome, send my best to your dad.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I am just saying you can't buy only on name brand you have to buy the tools you like the best for what ever the reason. I was partial to Klein for more than 20 years, that was what was available where I bought my tools.
> 
> *My new favorite linemans are Ideal by far*, most of my screwdrivers for the last year or so have been German/Swedish stuff, I like some Craftsman and some other brands. To get the best tools you need a mixed bag is all I was getting at.


rk, did you get sold on Ideal lineman pliers as a result of using the Ideals that AC Tools was giving out as demos?

I had the 1000V Insulated Ideals that they gave me to demo (demonstrate, or demolish?). 

I have a new Ideal electrician's hammer (Estwing-type). Other than that, I really don't have more than 1 or 2 Ideal tools. Maybe I could take a quick inventory of my work tools and my home tools, but I just don't think there's a lot of Ideal there.

I agree that picking the best tools from different manufacturers results in a higher quality set of tools.

I have all sorts of sh*t in my tool box! 

Klein, Knipex, Ideal, ChannelLock, Wiha, Nicholson, Bahco, Stabila, Craftsman, Snap-On, Bondhus, Starrett, Allen, Eklind, Vise-Grip, and on and on...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> rk, did you get sold on Ideal lineman pliers as a result of using the Ideals that AC Tools was giving out as demos?
> 
> I had the 1000V Insulated Ideals that they gave me to demo (demonstrate, or demolish?).
> 
> ...


 
Busted, yeah I did, I love those linemans and they pretty much reside in my pocket full time, I would never have spent that much money on linemans. 

Yeah you do have to pick and choose by the tools that suit you best. 
I used to help out a motorhead friend with his projects, he had 100% Snap On tools. I have never broken as many sockets in my life as using
those. After a while I started taking my Craftsman socket set over to his place when we were working on something. Snap On makes some really nice ratchet drivers. I find the Klein wrenches and Snap On look like they are from the same molds. 

Have you ever used Westward screwdrivers? I see Grainger is clearing out 
a bunch of different sets. The insulated ones are priced very low.


----------



## Two-headed boy (Apr 21, 2008)

RK - Would you mind posting a picture of those linemans or posting a link. I am in the market for a new pair and I would love to see what you're talking about.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Two-headed boy said:


> RK - Would you mind posting a picture of those linemans or posting a link. I am in the market for a new pair and I would love to see what you're talking about.


 
Sure thing: http://www.aikencolon.com/9-14-Prem...-Puller-and-Crimping-Die-30-435_p_0-1090.html


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Busted, yeah I did, I love those linemans and they pretty much reside in my pocket full time, I would never have spent that much money on linemans.
> 
> Yeah you do have to pick and choose by the tools that suit you best.
> I used to help out a motorhead friend with his projects, he had 100% Snap On tools. I have never broken as many sockets in my life as using
> ...


I wasn't calling you out on why you prefer the Ideal linemans. 

I wouldn't pay retail for the 1000V Ideal lineman pliers that AC Tools let me demo, either. They retail for $70! I don't know who would pay that, when Knipex 1000V can be had for less than $40.

I don't recall using Westward screwdrivers. None in my tool sets that I know of. Although, 2 of the 3 plants where I was employed 'in house' as technician/machine mechanic did a lot of purchasing from Grainger and McMaster-Carr.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I wasn't calling you out on why you prefer the Ideal linemans.
> 
> I wouldn't pay retail for the 1000V Ideal lineman pliers that AC Tools let me demo, either. They retail for $70! I don't know who would pay that, when Knipex 1000V can be had for less than $40.
> 
> I don't recall using Westward screwdrivers. None in my tool sets that I know of. Although, 2 of the 3 plants where I was employed 'in house' as technician/machine mechanic did a lot of purchasing from Grainger and McMaster-Carr.


 
I said busted because I wouldn't have gone to Ideal for anything before having those pliers and seeing first hand how much they fit me. I would never have bought any linemans other than Klein before having them. 

I just ordered a set of Westward insulated and a set of torx.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I said busted because I wouldn't have gone to Ideal for anything before having those pliers and seeing first hand how much they fit me. I would never have bought any linemans other than Klein before having them.
> 
> I just ordered a set of Westward insulated and a set of torx.


I tried to purchase from Grainger a while back, and they wouldn't sell to an 'individual'. Did that change?

Oh, that's right. You have Grainger retail outlets out there, don't you?

Wait, you said you ordered them...

McMaster-Carr welcomed orders from the commoners.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Sure thing: http://www.aikencolon.com/9-14-Prem...-Puller-and-Crimping-Die-30-435_p_0-1090.html


Holy ****, you bought the 180 pair?!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Holy ****, you bought the 180 pair?!


 
NOPE, they sent them to me to try.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> NOPE, they sent them to me to try.


Are they [email protected]?


----------



## Two-headed boy (Apr 21, 2008)

My guess is they are real bad ass! I could not fork out that kind of dough just on principal alone but they look sweet. My luck I would cut into a live circiut with them the day I bought them. Anyone know how their smart grip linemans are?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've never damaged a Klein screwdriver using it as was intended. Tips do seem to wear out a little fast but not bad. I've got this Ideal meter that I don't really like. It stopped working when it was brand new. Unfourtunately for Ideal it has a lifetime warranty on it. They've replaced it once so far. I'll keep sending it in over the years until they send me a Fluke!

I do prefer Klein linesman pliers because they don't have the meat tenderizer on them.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Are they [email protected]?


 



I have been using them for a while now and love them. One thing I like is that roof tar wipes off easily, which in the long run keeps it off my clothes and makes my wife happy.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I've never damaged a Klein screwdriver using it as was intended. Tips do seem to wear out a little fast but not bad. I've got this Ideal meter that I don't really like. It stopped working when it was brand new. Unfourtunately for Ideal it has a lifetime warranty on it. They've replaced it once so far. I'll keep sending it in over the years until they send me a Fluke!
> 
> I do prefer Klein linesman pliers because they don't have the meat tenderizer on them.


 
What the hell is that?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> What the hell is that?


 
That serated part on the rear of a Ideal linesman. Kleins have a smooth area that is about 1/16 apart.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I have been using them for a while now and love them. One thing I like is that roof tar wipes off easily, which in the long run keeps it off my clothes and makes my wife happy.


I'll give ya a dollar if you get me one...:thumbsup:


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

randomkiller said:


> NOPE, they sent them to me to try.


Im confused as to why they cost so much? Is it the steel they are made of, or the grip? I payed 54 bucks for my Kleins and they were the best ones I could find in my area without having to order.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Buck Parrish said:


> I'll stick with klien.
> 
> You can return them if the handle end has no hit marks on it.


I have only ever hit my beater but yet all the handle ends are marked up in no time just from being in my bag or dropped or whatever else. 




randomkiller said:


> Being as one brand doesn't make all the tools that I prefer to use I will buy the best products from each respective brand. I have had issues with Klein warranting screwdrivers but after sending them back on my dime they did replace them. Ok and those are really the only tools I have returned broken for replacement other than Craftsman sockets.


I don't want to spend 6 bucks to send my 12 dollar screw driver back to them for a problem that should not have occurred to a 12 dollar screw driver. 




randomkiller said:


> Sure thing: http://www.aikencolon.com/9-14-Prem...-Puller-and-Crimping-Die-30-435_p_0-1090.html


DAMN! $$$$$
my luck I would burn them the first day. What makes them better besides cleaning up easier? And how did you get a trial pair sent to you?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Holy ****, you bought the 180 pair?!


 
Nope, right after Aiken Colon came on the site he sent tools out to some members here by post count.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> I don't want to spend 6 bucks to send my 12 dollar screw driver back to them for a problem that should not have occurred to a 12 dollar screw driver.
> 
> DAMN! $$$$$
> my luck I would burn them the first day. What makes them better besides cleaning up easier? And how did you get a trial pair sent to you?


 
They have a completely different feel in the hand than Kleins do, I don't seem to get that locked fingers feeling when I am using them for a long time, the grips are really nice and hold up well, the head is small enough to get in some tight spots, the blades are holding up well, the crimping die works great with pigtail caps, just the overall feel is better than Klein. 
I have hit my banger with them but haven't beat on anything else with them. The clean up thing is good when you wire up a lot of RTUs and drop them into fresh tar, it gets all over the place in no time, for what ever reason it seems to wipe off real easy.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

kawimudslinger said:


> Im confused as to why they cost so much? Is it the steel they are made of, or the grip? I payed *54 bucks for my Kleins* and they were the best ones I could find in my area without having to order.


Were the $54 Kleins Insulated? (1000V)

That seems expensive to me for lineman pliers. I am confused as to why _they_ cost so much.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> Were the $54 Kleins Insulated? (1000V)
> 
> That seems expensive to me for lineman pliers. I am confused as to why _they_ cost so much.


non-insulated, sorry i should have specified they were in Canadian Funds.

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


But what makes those Ideals worth so much?


----------

